# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Sa esht e shejt familja shqiptare

## luli2009

Mendoj se familjet shqiptare jan te shejta dhe se jan me te perparuar ne venjen e demokracis ne europ.

----------


## Gordon Freeman

> Mendoj se familjet shqiptare jan te shejta dhe se jan me te perparuar ne venjen e demokracis ne europ.



Mendim i mire ky!,mirpo me kalimin e kohes tani edhe familja shqiptare e ka humbur at tradien e vet dhe po dojm me i perngja familjeve europiane qe jon maza ma keq (ku femijet as dashni per prind nuk kan)...mirepo ne nje far kohe familjet tona kan qen vertet te shejta,,por ne krahasim me ato europianet mendoj se jan me te mira

----------


## Enii

e shenjte eshte akoma ..

----------


## Geri Tr

varet nga lloji i familjes,nuk mund te themi se jane te gjitha ashtu

----------


## Eve

Nese e krahasoj familjen shqiptare me ate ne angli (meqe kam jetuar aty) , jam shume e kenaqur qe i kam shqiptar.

Familjet angleze pergjithesisht se kane idene e edukimit te femijes. I len shume te lire per veprimet e tyre. Imagjino i kerkon qera femijes se tyre  qe mbush 16 vjec ose te iki te marr dhome me qera më vete. Une te isha prinder, s'do ma bente kurr zemra ti kerkoj dicka te till femijes tim.

----------


## Erlebnisse

Familja kudo eshte e shenjte. Deri sa te behen sakrifica e deri sa te kete dashuri e dhembshuri familjare, perhere do ekzistoje miresia e familjes. Mqs keto jane gjera qe s'i mungojne dot njeriut familja do te jete perhere mese e shenjte. [perfshihet edhe ajo shqipetare ne vecanti]

----------


## nestorp

> Nese e krahasoj familjen shqiptare me ate ne angli (meqe kam jetuar aty) , jam shume e kenaqur qe i kam shqiptar.
> 
> Familjet angleze pergjithesisht se kane idene e edukimit te femijes. I len shume te lire per veprimet e tyre. Imagjino i kerkon qera femijes se tyre  qe mbush 16 vjec ose te iki te marr dhome me qera më vete. Une te isha prinder, s'do ma bente kurr zemra ti kerkoj dicka te till femijes tim.


Vertet ndodh ashtu sic thot zonja/zonjusha,por une mendoj se ata dijne t'i edukojne femijet shume me mire se ne shqiptaret.Nuk e di nese te ka rene rasti te vizitosh nje familje angleze me femije gjer ne 15 vjet.Edukata e atyre femijeve eshte model,tipike fisnike.Edhe zezaket mundohen t'i imitojne ata dhe deri diku disa ja kane arritur.Nqse nje femije anglez eshte i prirur te shkollohet,familja e ndihmon ate gjersa ai te diplomohet,ndersa me ata qe nuk arrijne te marojne as arsimin e detyrueshem,te pijne alkol e cibare me hashash,familja nuk ka detyrim per parazit te till.Kete duhet ta praktikojme edhe ne,por kushtet ekonomike ne vendin tone jane te atilla qe eshte e pamundur.Shteti jone nuk ka sherbime sociale sic ka shteti britanik.Ne shqiperi diskutohet akoma a do te kete mundesi familja t'ja dali mbane me ushqime per gjithe muajin apo jo.Jane disa faktore ekonomik e shoqeror ,te cilet nuk i lejon prindrit shqiptare te sillen si anglezet.Edhe anglezet e kane te shenjte familjen,kur ajo eshte e ngritur mbi themele te shendosha,njesoj si dhe ne.Dikur vertete familja ka qene e shenjte,por tani mendoj sikur eshte zbehur kjo shenjteri.Si mund te jete normale qe nje qenbirqeni vjen e te rremben vajzen gjoja sikur do fejohet apo martohet dhe e nxjerr me force rrugve te Europes per prostitucion.Nga cilat familje te forta e me tradita kane dale keta pisanjos?Po shifra 40% e martesave qe perfundojne ne divorc me dhe pa femije si e shpiegoni ju?Cfare shenjterie e quani ju,kur njeri nga bashkshortet ka lidhje jashtmartesore me dike tjeter?Kjo eshte shenjteria. kam edhe te tjera per te thene por....

*PS: Titulli i temes nuk eshte i shkruar ne rregull,prandaj do t'ju lutesha ta ndryshonit.Mendoj se ketu nuk duhet shkruar shqipja dialektore,por ajo zyrtare. jo shejt por shenjt. I lutem admin ta ndryshoj!*

----------


## Eve

Nestorp po jam dakort qe ato familje angleze qe jane te rregullta jane vertet per tu patur zili dhe ka domsodo, por po them qe pjesa derrmuese e familjeve them se eshte ashtu sic e pershkrova me larte.

----------


## bombona

e shenjte eshte kur ke personat e duhur per ta shenjteruar ate.........

----------


## Endless

> Mendoj se familjet shqiptare jan te shejta *dhe se jan me te perparuar ne venjen e demokracis ne europ*.


Sa per te perparuar e per venjen e demokracise ne europe lere mo! Me lejo te ilustroj nje rast qe me ndodhi te shikoj para nja 2 javesh te lagja ime; Ishte djali  me babane kapur prej dore dhe po pritshin mamane te blinte dicka ne dyqan dhe te vinte. Duke ecur avash-avash dhe kapur prej dore jat e bir - djali bie ne nje grope(se babait si duket i kishte mbet peng ajo skedina qe e kishte djeg dje per nje ndeshje dhe se kishte mendjen hic te djali lol), vritet dhe ja plas te qarit. Dhe babai ne vende qe ta qetesonte duke i thene ndonje llaf te  embel apo duke gjete ndonje menyre per ta qetesuar, ja kercet nje dacke te mire dhe ja fillone,''* ku i ke syte mo qorri mu.tit,o te placin''* e me the te thashe muhabete grashe. Ne kete moment vjene dhe e ema e djalit nga dyqani. Ketu mendova une se ajo do bente dicka per ta qetesuar djalin, duke e marr ne krahe apo duke i thene nja llaf te ngrohte. Por jo! Si per cudi edhe mami ja fillone,''* he u vrave o te placin''* lol duke e troshitur cunin mire e mire! Me e bukura qendrone se djali mbante syze miopi dhe keta plehra prinder e quanin qorr dhe abuzonin me te ne nje moment ku djali po ngasheronte nga dhimbjet! He! Sikur ai shkreti donte vet te vritesh! Pak a shume shumicat e familjeve shqiptare keshtu jane! Pak jane ata prinder qe dine te rrisin nje femije si duhet, dhe me dashuri, ne shqiperi.

----------


## dijetari

Dote ishte mir qe femit tan te riten ne harmoni te plot me prinderit,dhe tmos lejojm qe ti humbim e temos ikem me.

----------


## Kanita91

Familjet shqiptare me par kan qen shum te shejta,sidomos kur beheshte fjal per nderin e femres,por tani mendoj se pak ka rreshqitur ne at traditen evropjane,dhe sot edhe prindi nuk din se si ta edukoj femiun e vet si ti jap nje jet me te lumtur,ta keshilloje panderpre me fjal te buta-gjithashtu dhe femit nuk tregojn rrespektin e duhur ndaj prinderve,duke i ofenduar ata,tregojn munges te rrespektit ndaj tyre e shum cka tjeter.Une per vete nuk mendoj se familjet shqiptare jan ende te shejta sikur se kan qen.Por ne krahasim me tjeret popuj jan me mir.

----------


## gloreta

> Mendoj se familjet shqiptare jan te shejta dhe se jan me te perparuar ne venjen e demokracis ne europ.


mire ka qene nje here e nje kohe ne kohen e xhaxhit Enver,  :ngerdheshje:  tani kushedi se cfare do jene bere.
Mund ta them nuk eshte si me pare, ka familje te pasura dhe te varfera.
Persa i perket jetes familjare mund edhe te kete grindje, madje edhe qe shkojne.

----------


## Alkolisti

> Sa esht e shejt familja shqiptare




ja 60% - 70 % them se jan,  mos te mburrim veten kote.



PS: dhe as nje familje seshte e shenjt apo prefekte per te qen e shenjte.

----------


## gloreta

> ja 60% - 70 % them se jan,  mos te mburrim veten kote.
> 
> 
> 
> PS: dhe as nje familje seshte e shenjt apo prefekte per te qen e shenjte.



hahahahaha te lumte ty 60% - 70% HAHAHHAA

----------


## Alkolisti

> gloreta : hahahahaha te lumte ty 60% - 70% HAHAHHAA


_gloreta,  ca ka per te qesh ktu??

PS: ma shpjegon pak?!!!_

----------


## gloreta

> _gloreta,  ca ka per te qesh ktu??
> 
> PS: ma shpjegon pak?!!!_



ku i gjete keto rezultate me perqindje de :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Alkolisti

> ku i gjete keto rezultate me perqindje de





aq thojn rezultatet , pse pretendon per me shum ti???!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------

